
Google ditched tipping feature for donating money to sites - caution
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/23/google-contributor-donate-tips/
======
westurner
> _When asked, Google confirmed that the designs were an internal idea it
> explored last year but decided not to pursue as part of [Google Contributor]
> and Google Funding Choices, which lets sites ask visitors to disable ad
> blockers, or instead buy a subscription or pay a per page fee to remove
> ads._

Could this be built on Web Monetization API (ILP (Interledger Protocol)) and
e.g. Google Pay as one of many possible payment/card/cryptocurrency processing
backends; just like Coil is built on Web Monetization API?

